# ABC Opinion Article about XM Radio



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

*The Angry Adopter*
Why Silicon Insider Can't Help His Addiction to New Technologies

This may seem a bit perverse, given that I make my living reporting on high tech - and thus, I am presumably more than enthusiastic about the digital revolution and its invention.

http://abcnews.go.com/sections/business/SiliconInsider/SiliconInsider_020423.html


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Good article, I love my XM radio.

My Wife loves hers, she likes the Comedy Station the best.


----------

